# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [البورصة] ادخل لتعرف كل شىء عن الوسطاء الماليين موضوع جامد اوى

## mona_fola

:good:   :good:   :good:   :good:  اولا سوف نشرح معنى الوساطة المالية وهى : عملية الاستحواذ على موارد مالية من الذى يملكها مثل الافراد, والشركات, وذلك بغرض اتاحتها الى طرف اخر يحتاجها ولذلك فهمى المنسق بين العرض من الاموال والطلب على تلك الاموال.
ثانيا الوسطاء الماليون بيكون من ضمن المؤسسات المالية ومن امثلة الوسطاء الماليون :
1- البنوك التجارية
2-بنوك الادخار
3-مؤسسات الادخار والاقراض
4- شركات التاْمين
5-شركات الاستثمار
6 -شركات التمويل ويوجد العديد منها ......................الخ  
ثالثا الوسيط المالى :
1 - تحويل الاصول :بمعنى مبسط ان يقوم الوسيط ده بشراء الاوراق المالية من الشركات  :good:  المصدرة لها على ان يتم تمويل هذه الاوراق المالية من خلال بيع الاوراق ديه للمستثمرين او المدخرين ولكن بعروض افضل من الشركه المصدره لها وذلك بغرض جذب المستثمرين او المدخرين لتلك العروض.
2- الوساطة الزمنية: بمعنى يقوم الوسيط المالى بالتوفيق بين الاصول والخصوم والاصول معناها يا جماعه الحاجات اللى الشركه بتملكها زى بضاعه او اثاث ....الخ اما الخصوم فمعناها الحاجات اللى على الشركه انها تدفها مثل الديون اللى عليها والقروض .
ويقوم الوسيط المالى بالتوفيق بين الاصول والخصوم عن طريق الاتى يقوم بمنح قروض طويلة الاجل وديه طبعا اصول وفى نفس الوقت يكون عليه التزامات قصيرة الاجل للمدخرين وديه طبعا  خصوم وبكده يقدر يتعامل مع التغير فى سعر الفائده.
3 -التاْثير النقدى تمثل ودائع البنوك والمؤسسات الماليه الاخرى وبما ان النقود اساسى فى المجتمع ويتعامل بها فئات المجتمع ومن ثم فتلك الودائع بتعتبر مؤثره على معدلات التضخم.
وسوف نشرح الان ان هناك عوامل تؤثر على الوسطاء الماليين وهى :
اولا:عوامل بيئية قومية مثل العوامل الاقتصادية ,وعوامل سياسية ,وعوامل تشريعية,كما ظهور المنظمات غير المالية لتنافس الوسطاء الماليون ودخول البنوك الاجنبية للاستحواذ على اسواق الدول النامية.
ثانيا عوامل بيئية دولية وهى:
1-طبيعة الموارد البشرية.
2- التقدم التكنولوجى المتلاحق.
3 -اندماج الوسطاء الماليون.
 :good:   :2:   :2:

----------


## ابن البلد

موضوع حلو يا منى
بس مش عارف أنا حاسس أنه مختصر شوية
 :y:  بس تسلم أيدك

----------


## savana

اولا  الموضوع مفيد جدا
 ولكن انا رائي ان يكون  لكل وسيط سمة او مثال للتوضيح فقط ليكون موضوع شامل وان كان المثال توضيحي فقط         واخرا 
شكرا على الجهد المبذول لتوضيح هذة الفكرة 
وتقبل شكري

----------


## ahmedragab

الف الف الف الف شكر

----------


## salahfareed

موضوع مهم بس محتاج الى تفصيل اكتر وكذلك الامثله
ياريت تكمله بتوسع وجزاك الله خيرااااا

----------


## powerman605

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع واتمنى فعلا من كل الاخوة ان يفكروا جديا فى العمل فى الفوركس لان فية خير كثير ويمكن ان يغير الى الاحسن باذن الله والله الموفق

----------


## weighty_m_m_z

انت اختصارك كان جميل 
بس يا منى لو الموضوع بالبساطه دي كان زماني عميد كليتي من زمان

انا بدرس كتب في الموضوع ده بعدد الكلمات اللي انت ذكرتيها

----------


## weighty_m_m_z

اه نسيت اقولك حاجه بالنسبه للبورصه والمغامرة

هي تبقى مغامرة لو كان القصد من الدخول فيها هو المضاربه فقد

أما إذا كان الهدف هو الاستثمار فا نسبة المغامرة طبعا هتقل

وده طبعا كله طبعا بعيدا عن ان هناك من حرم المضاربه في البورصه وحلل الاستثمار بها

وهناك من حرم كلاهما

لكن الاتفاق من الجميع على  الابتعاد عن المضاربه وذلك من وجهة نظر اقتصادية ونقدية وإدارية  وطبعا دينية

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## rashoOo

يسلمو يا عسل..
وبانتظار المزيد..

----------

